# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  ¿Que hace que alguien sea un buen mago?

## Solitude

¿La habilidad? ¿La simpatía? ¿Ser extrovertido?.. :roll: .. ¿Cual es la particularidad que hace que alguien llegue a ser un buen mago?

He oído decir en más de una ocasión que hay (y ha habido) magos que fuera del escenario eran (o son) extraordinariamente tímidos, pero que una vez se metían de lleno en la magia se transformaban en auténticos "monstruos" del escenario. También al revés, personas que normalmente son muy extrovertidas a quienes les aterra quedar expuestas bajo las atentas miradas de los espectadores. 

Para mí la magia es esencialmente un arte. El arte de engañar a quienes nos observan, produciendo en ellos un sentimiento de sorpresa e incredulidad. Para mí la magia es el ENCANTO que lleva a las personas a despertar ese niño que tienen dentro y que les lleva a un estado de fantasía y felicidad. La magia debe enseñarnos que en la vida no todo es lo que parece, sino que también nos puede sorprender tanto para bien como para mal. De hecho, no he visto mayor magia que la vivida en la vida real. ¿Y qué hubiera sido de mi vida sin la magia de esas gratas sorpresas? Esto he visto en al vida, que las gratas sorpresas están destinadas a quienes se dejan en manos de Dios, las malas a los que no. Lo mismo cabe decir del mago y su público. Si éste es malo y no se pone en manos del mago dejándose llevar, tampoco experimentará el sentimiento de vivir lo que significa el maravilloso placer de sentir la auténtica magia.

En cuanto al buen mago, yo lo definiría de manera muy simple. Es aquel capaz de producir magia de una forma completamente limpia y natural, algo que se hace difícil cuando se trata de realizar ciertas técnicas, hacer ciertos ademanes, o mantener la conversación apropiada. No depende de la habilidad el crear milagros. Hay personas muy habilidosas muy poco naturales. El buen mago es... más que habilidoso... un gran actuante que se vale unas veces de la oratoria, otras de la comicidad, otras de la mirada o gesticulación corporal y aun otras de la sorpresa o ingenuidad. 

Por eso cuando hagas magia busca lo menos complicado. Busca el efecto más natural. Eso te dará confianza y pronto les tendrás comiendo en tus manos creyendo todo lo que hagas sea cual sea su dificultad. Eso es lo que... para mí... hace a un gran mago.

----------


## letang

_¿Que hace que alguien sea un buen mago?_
Que su público así lo considere.

----------


## Sentiras

> _¿Que hace que alguien sea un buen mago?_
> Que su público así lo considere.



        A ver quien tiene ganas de hacer esto: pasar a un amigo o a un familiar estos cinco videos cortos de magos (puede ser en varias veces, no seguidos). Y que los coloquen por orden de mejor a peor mago, puntuando de 1 a 10 cada uno. Quien lo haga que escriba aquí lo que le han dicho y las notas que han puesto. Venga, que es muy interesante:

Una Crissangelada:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HoTK...elated&search=

Cyril Takayama en el acuario:


http://youtube.com/watch?v=IzJckMU2gnE


Fred Kaps en el número del Gran Premio de la FISM:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=U5GYtuzMNs0


Dai Vernon:


http://youtube.com/watch?v=9JXILIWELt8


Una mujer partida cualquiera:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNfl7kaSCTg

----------


## eidanyoson

No vale, no hablan en español y mi gente sólo sabe (y no del todo) español.

 Y es como comparar un número cómico de tricicle con música y sin palabras y uno de Groucho de linguística absurda.

  Y contestando el buen hilo de Solitude, para mi la magia es, sobre todo,una actitud (hay más cosas, pero creo que para mi sería la más destacable); una actitud del mago que lleva a los espectadores a un estado concreto. Y una actitud de los espectadores que ayudan a el mago a tener una aptitud mágica. Recíproco. Dime que siembras y te diré qué recoges.

 El pequeño fragmento de Esto es Magia de Moliné donde con viñetas nos cuenta qué es un mago, es magnífico. Y creo que resume de nmanera excelente (mejor que yo) lo que quiero decir.

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Es una pena perderse (no es mi caso) las charlas, pero sí puedes hacer la comparación. Fred Kaps es un genio, y Vernon pelaría una naranja de tal modo que te dejaría pasmado. Lo otro es tan... americano-japonés & CO que no. Se ve más magia en la limpieza que en el espectáculo de gruajh!!ughfs!! del Angel. Cyril lo hace muy bien, pero sigue sin ser tan "mágico".

----------


## Leto

Intentando responder a la pregunta de este hilo:

Habría que definir primero la palabar "mago" y desde luego la palabara "magia".

Es curioso que los algunos de los colaboradores de la EMM como por ejemplo Luis García, piensen que Cooperfield o Chris Angel no hacen magia o que la magia actual es una involución.

Y digo esto con el máximo respeto por las personas que adoran a los "magos" antes citados.

Yo personalmente pienso que para iniciarse en ese concepto mágico trascendente, que nos transformaría de "magos" a "mágicos" hay que anadar el camino recorrido por la EMM (cuna de los mejores magos de este pais y quizas del mundo).

Recomiendo el "mensaje desde lo profundo de la ausencia" de Luis García el cual nos inicia, en mi opinión, en el autentico camino de lo mágico.

Solo terminar comentando que los magos que siguieron/acompañaron a Luis en este camino (con sus respectivos matices y aportaciones cada uno) estan considerados en la actualidad los mejores en su especialidad (Arturo y Juan, por citar los que todos conoceis siendo muchos otros y no solo españoles).

Y digo esto desde la mayor humildad posible puesto que cada uno se aproxima a este mundo para lo que más le guste....

Saludos!

----------


## Malkav

Sé que soy nuevo, pero voy a contestar lo que personalmente pienso.

La magia es una relación tremendamente íntima con el subconsciente de cada persona y depende de las aspiraciones del mismo. Siguiendo por esta misma técnica, creo que no hay (a partir de cierto nivel) magos mejores que otros, si no preferencias del público.

Yo personalmente soy partidario de lo que llamo la magia de habilidad personal: cartomagia con barajas sin trucar (como mucho biseladas), aunque incluyan varias barajas, pero sin trucos mecánicos. Numismagia, magia de cerca, en definitiva, algo que demuestre la habilidad de la persona, para un público que da igual su número, pero que se sientan identificados con el truco y que puedan personalizar con el mago.

Otros, no obstante prefieren (y es una decisión igual de respetable y no por ello los desprestigio, es más, me gusta verlos y aplaudirles, pero no es el tipo de magia que _a mi me gusta hacer_) grandes trucos encima de un escenario, auténticas obras de la ingeniería y la mecánica, que requieren la coordinación de todo un equipo de personas y dejan con la boca abierta a medio mundo.

Creo que lo que hace realmente bueno a un mago es la perspectiva del yo, es decir, una presencia fuerte que hace que los pensamientos de los demás discurran por donde uno desea, poner a todos en situación de algo extraordinario.
Y lo que hace a un mago un genio es algo que creo que dijo Juan Tamariz: que los espectadores se queden tan encandilados con el truco, que ni tan siquiera se pregunten cómo lo has hecho.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Para mí un mago es un genio cuando se cumplen estas condiciones:

1º Consigue que los espectadores sientan la sensación de lo imposible, de la magia.
2º Y, además, cuando se lo han pasado muy bien; no necesariamente con risas, aunque es más fácil, por ejemplo, un drama puede ser entretenido.
3 El público se queda con deseos de volver a asistir a espectáculos de buena magia.

La técnica, la moda y otras historias las encuentro secundarias.

----------


## eusonpablo

Pues yo creo, que para alguien que no esta nada metido en el mundillo, un buen mago lo hace la televisión. 

Me explico, a mi me gusta la magia desde pequeño, estoy empezando con el Canuto (pero no puedo dedicarle todo el tiempo que necesita) y de momento solo se me ocurre "presentar" un par de juegos fáciles. 
Un día que le realicé un juego a un par de amigos lo primero que me preguntaron es que como se hacia (lógico), a lo cual no respondí (lógico también) y después se pusieron a hablar de los magos que ellos conocian como Tamariz, Copperfield, Jorge Blass etc y yo les dije que a mi me gustaba mucho un tal Dani DaOrtiz y como era de esperar no tenían ni la más mínima idea de quien era.
No quiero decir si unos son mejores que otros, los nombres los puse a modo de ejemplo, solo digo que por desgracia para la mayoria del público los grandes magos son los que ven más en la televisión independientemente de si son buenos o no. Que hay de todo.

Sino preguntad a alguien el nombre de tres magos que conozca (profano a poder ser) haber que responden

----------


## MagoRomez

> Pues yo creo, que para alguien que no esta nada metido en el mundillo, un buen mago lo hace la televisión. 
> 
> Me explico, a mi me gusta la magia desde pequeño, estoy empezando con el Canuto (pero no puedo dedicarle todo el tiempo que necesita) y de momento solo se me ocurre "presentar" un par de juegos fáciles. 
> Un día que le realicé un juego a un par de amigos lo primero que me preguntaron es que como se hacia (lógico), a lo cual no respondí (lógico también) y después se pusieron a hablar de los magos que ellos conocian como Tamariz, Copperfield, Jorge Blass etc y yo les dije que a mi me gustaba mucho un tal Dani DaOrtiz y como era de esperar no tenían ni la más mínima idea de quien era.
> No quiero decir si unos son mejores que otros, los nombres los puse a modo de ejemplo, solo digo que por desgracia para la mayoria del público los grandes magos son los que ven más en la televisión independientemente de si son buenos o no. Que de hay de todo.
> 
> Sino preguntad a alguien el nombre de tres magos que conozca (profano a poder ser) haber que responden


Si y no, me explico.
Me imagino que en vez de decir que un buen mago lo hace la televisión, querrás decir que la televisión hace a un mago famoso. Hay magos que son buenísimos que no salen en la televisión, y no por eso son peores. En lo que si tienes razón es en que la gente conoce mucho más a los magos que aparecen por la televisión. En eso último tienes razón.
PD: Hice la prueba con mi padre de preguntar tres magos, y me contestó Tamariz, Luis Piedrahita y Yunke (todos ellos han salido o salen en la television)

----------


## eusonpablo

> Me imagino que en vez de decir que un buen mago lo hace la televisión, querrás decir que la televisión hace a un mago famoso.


Tienes razón MagoRomez, y volviendo a leer todos los mensajes puestos en el hilo me doy cuenta de que se me fue un poco ( o mucho jeje) el tema de la pregunta.

----------


## alfa01

La magia puede surgir en cualquier instante,

si recordamos la pelicula de la vida es bella,  el protagonista no paraba de hacer magia a los ojos de su hijo, su amada...

yo que de magia estoy en un nivel muy bajo y no soy capaz de encontrar el momento para realizar un gran debut, aprovecho la ocasion de mis hijos y sobrinos para realizarles algunas rutinas, siempre envueltas en alguna historia. sus caras me dan a entender que soy el mejor mago del mundo

"MARIA LA LLAVE" gritaba en la vida es bella y la llave caia como por arte de magia.

----------


## metalkender

Yo estoy completamente de acuerdo con Luis Vicente. Me parece que lo ha bordado.
De todas formas creo que es interesante matizar que existen criterios muy diferentes de lo que es un buen mago entre el publico digamos profano y aquellos que practicamos la magia. De hecho, me atreveria a afirmar que no tiene nada que ver.
Por una parte esta el publico, que busca ver un efecto extraordinario, una proeza imposible e incluso impensable hasta verla realizada. No importa que todo este trucado y sea sumamente sencillo de conseguir. Ellos han visto a un personaje crear lo imposible y realizar el milagro.
Por otra parte, los que entendemos de trucos, tecnicas, objetos,etc... vamos a mirar con lupa la destreza y las habilidades de la persona que lo ejecuta y lo vamos a poner en comparacion con el efecto deseao. Un juego complicado pero con un efecto muy sutil puede llamar nuestra atencion, pero captara muy poco la de las demas personas.

Ante lo dicho, yo creo que un buen mago es aquel que es capaz de presentar un buen efecto sin necesitar mucha tecnica y ademas es capaz de, en presencia de otros magos, realizar tecnicas muy complejas para admiracion de sus colegas.

----------


## Iban

> Ante lo dicho, yo creo que un buen mago es aquel que es capaz de presentar un buen efecto sin necesitar mucha tecnica y ademas es capaz de, en presencia de otros magos, realizar tecnicas muy complejas para admiracion de sus colegas.


Un mago que mide su éxito por lo que opinen de él el resto de magos...ha perdido el rumbo. Eso te puede marcar si eres un buen técnico, un buen teórico, o un buen inventor. Pero el único patrón para medir el aspecto fundamental, si se es buen mago o no, ha de ser el público. Y que me perdone Luis García por lo que acabo de decir.

----------


## metalkender

No me referia a medir el exito por lo que opinen el resto de magos. Mas bien queria referirme al hecho de que un buen mago es tambien capaz de dominar las tecnicas de forma que sean admirables por los colegas.
Personalmente yo disfruto en muchas ocasiones viendo ensayar a mis compañeros de magia. Hay veces que no realizan ningun juego y unicamente presentar alguna tecnica en particular para pedir opinion sobre su naturalidad y en ocasiones esa misma naturalidad (a sabiendas de lo que realmente esta sucediendo en sus manos) es lo verdaderamente admirable.
Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que el verdadero rumbo lo marca el efecto conseguido ante los ojos de los espectadores.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Como bien decís, mago bueno y famoso no es lo mismo. Los famosos deberían ser buenos (siempre no es así). Pero se puede ser bueno y no ser conocido por el público en general, de esos hay muchos.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Añado, se puede ser bueno para el público y el mago promedio no valorarte, creo que es un error del mago promedio, pues la magia es un espectáculo que ilusiona solo cuando no se conoce el secreto y si ilusionamos al público no somos malos. Como técnicos podemos valorar otras cosas, pero la ilusión y el interés producidos es lo que cuenta.

----------


## Serjo

Mas arriba se apuntaba a:

"Habría que definir primero la palabar "mago" y desde luego la palabara "magia"."

Creo que este es un hecho fundamental pero encierra un problema, que no siempre se puede alambrar el campo, o que si lo alambro he de contemplar que mi campo está dentro de un territorio y que este esta dentro de un país y que a su vez está dentro de un mundo que está contenido dentro de un universo...

Los dogmas conceptuales murieron a finales del siglo XX pero algunos se resiten a verlo y esperan reproducir en el s XXI los modelos del pasado.

Cuando se define hay cosas que quedan dentro y cosas que quedan fuera (asi se proscriben) lo que no se considera bueno. Ahora indudablemente todo depende de quien define y proscribe... (ejemplo de esta práctica la tenemos en la iglesia medieval lo que no observan esta conducta "se anatema", sea condenado al fuego eterno) alberga una visión de su entorno, quien parcela la hace de acuerdo a un interés a un beneficio personal o colectivo, en el hombre no hay objetividad...

En ese post se apunta:
"Es curioso que los algunos de los colaboradores de la EMM como por  ejemplo Luis García, piensen que Cooperfield o Chris Angel no hacen  magia o que la magia actual es una involución."

Yo creeo que no es curioso en el mundo de hoy pensar o mantener deferentes postulados... lo curiso sería seguir pensando como borregos pensado que lo que nos dice fulanito o menganito es la palabra de Dios y que fuera de ella esta la condenación eterna. Dentro de las humanidades e incluso en muchas otras ramas cientificas los postulados son incuestionables? En la magia pareciera que hay autores, pensadores, teóricos o practicante que son Dios hecho hombre a quienes no se puede cuestionar. Si no soy capaz de ver la viga que poseeo en mi ojo es mejor no meterme con la brizna que tiene en el ojo otro. 

Que la magia actual es una involución pues sí. Pero la magia actual es la de Copperfield, Cris Angel, Soma, Marvey... o es también la de Juan la de Luis García?
Mira si la magia será involución que seguramente la mayoria desconoce los tratados o libros de escena: hace justo cien años uno "pobre piltrafilla" (lo digo con ironía) escribían Our Magic, Nevil Maskeline y David Devant 1º edición 1911 Casualmente la EMM (Escuela Mágica de Madrid) publica el primer capitulo traducido por Conchita Puchol. Alli ya ve habla de lo dificil que es parecelar el arte, de la decadencia que experimenta, y en gran medida creo que biene a responder perfectamente a la pregunta. Es curioso que en 1911 con una sociedad basada en preceptos se vislumbre lo imposible que es "alambrar" la magia y esto mismo cueste tanto de ver en la actualidad.

  Se dice:
 "Para iniciarse en ese concepto mágico  trascendente, que nos transformaría de "magos" a "mágicos" hay que  anadar el camino recorrido por la EMM (cuna de los mejores magos de este  pais y quizas del mundo)."

Siento discrepar para inciarse no hay que andar el camino recorrido por la EMM hay que recorrer el camino de toda la magia, a lo largo de toda la historia y que se ha encarnado en todos los paíces... Claro esta es imposible, pero quiero dar a entender que no se puede ir con "tapa ojeras" artilugio que se le pone a los caballos para mirar solo en un sentido y no distraerse en otros caminos (perdon por el simil campestre) Tanto en la vida como en la magia la visión tiene que ser eclectica tiene que haber espiritu crítico pero con TODOS y CADA UNO de los autores. Aqui no se puede crusificar a unos y otorgar infalibilidad a otros.

"cuna de los mejores magos de este  pais y quizas del mundo" Se que el corazón nos traiciona pero hay grandes magos a lo largo de la magia española que no nacieron de la EMM es cierto que no destacaron el catomagia pero han sido y son mundialmente reconocidos, ahora claro que si previamente hemos acotado tanto la parcela del campo problablemente los unicos mejores serán los que viven en dentro de el puesto que los demás han sido condenados... Al viajar descubrimos que la calidad de magos "mejores" (visión maniquea (que se preocupa de separalo todo entre lo bueno y lo malo sin matices) por cierto) hay a lo largo de todo el mundo y que hay mas vida después de occidente... Se que estoy llevando las cosas a extremos pero creo que es importante saber relativizar las cosas.  

En el post se lee
"Recomiendo el "mensaje desde lo profundo de la ausencia" de Luis García  el cual nos inicia, en mi opinión, en el autentico camino de lo mágico".

Pues yo también lo recomiendo (todo lo que sea leer es bueno) posee concepto alucinates y hace un desgranamiento muy interesante de una filosofía mágica... pero también recomiendo leer el Our Magic, también a R. Houdin, a Nelms con su "Magia y presentación", y por supuesto a Tomy Wonder con sus Maravillas, y a Eberhard Riese con su Foundations (con sus escuela de Sttutgart unos 30 "magos" ,bueno dependeiendo de lo que se considere mago y magia claro, poseen mas de 150 premios internacioneles y muchos de ellos 1º premios Fism) 
Si nos acercmos con libertad y sin prejuicio indudablemente que aprenderemos que es ser el mejor mago, eso no significa que lo podamos hacer realidad pero por intentarlo no se piede nada

----------


## MaxVerdié

En artes marciales hay un aforismo.

No sigas las huellas de los grandes maestros: busca lo que ellos buscaron.

----------

